# How to open diesel barrel??



## djalexr (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi there!

I've got a 55 gallon (200 litre) barrel of diesel for my generator...

Trouble is, I can't figure out how to open the thing! 

There seems to be some kind of clip thing (see pics below) - I have tried using hammers/screwdrivers/spanners etc to try and get it to unscrew, but it won't budge, and the clip thing seems like it will bend if I try any harder...

Anyone with any ideas please let me know!!

Thanks so much!!

Alex


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks to be a standard bung to me. You have two options, one buy the correct tool or do like i Do. Take two pry bars, one stands vertical the other is crossways to that bar an behind the lip of the other side. Twist the crossways bar, counter clockwise to loosen. I always do 55 gallon bungs like that, I'm too cheap to buy the proper tool, myself.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Channel-Lok pliers. 
Open all the way, insert jaws perpendicular, twist.


----------

